
Sublime Text 3.2 Released - JorgeGT
https://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-point-2
======
Vanderson
I used Sublime for over a couple years. At the time it was the greatest editor
I had ever used. But to get "basic" features (that come default with VScode)
required plugins.

And then plugins would conflict sometimes, but there were no answers online to
why something wouldn't work because the problems were obscure and rare.

Also, there was some simple copy/paste problems (limitations?) on Linux as
well.

I liked it so much that I dealt with all of these issues from nearly day one
without complaint. I had tried VScode, and at the time Sublime was just faster
smoother and all around more polished.

But I tried VScode about a month or two ago, and it came default with features
that I had to use a few plugins (with overlapping and conflicting features)
with Sublime.

I was actually sad to switch to VScode, simply out of principle. But VScode is
built how I would expect an editor to work by default, where Sublime, as fast
as it is, lost some zip after a few too many plugins, and actually has fewer
features (that I really require/use frequently) than VScode does.

Also, vscode greatly simplified settings, snippets and other text based
settings that I think Sublime could take note of.

Edit: Another note, because VScode comes default with many features, the
keyboard shortcuts seem a little more consistent.

I hope Sublime steps up their game, as I think VScode is standing on their
shoulders, and competition is good.

~~~
Philipp__
Now try and open up Sublime after some time spent in VSCode. You will see what
I am talking about, yeah go and try scroll that Side bar, scroll editor, enter
some text fast, scroll fast the minimap. Everything is very smooth! I mean I
get it, if you want rich plugins and all that fancy stuff go down the
Atom/VSCode way. Even though I was using Emacs and Vim for the biggest part of
my development time, I always had Sublime somewhere in there, I use editor
just as an editor. Some nice light git integration, fast file searching and
fast and correct code navigation is all I need that goes out of the $EDITOR
scope. I have all of that with Sublime and it works reliably and flawlessly.

~~~
Vanderson
I agree, for a basic editor Sublime is faster, generally speaking. (ie, open,
navigate, search, etc...)

But while actually coding, I can't tell a difference, and in some cases VScode
is faster than Sublime. (in my experience)

But faster doesn't help me when code complete doesn't work correctly on one
file for no explainable reason. (and the myriad of other "small" bugs that
wore on me...)

~~~
Wohlf
For me personally, VSCode doesn't compete with Sublime. Sublime is my primary
text editor with some advanced features for convenience. VSCode is a
replacement for all of the IDEs I don't want to install or launch right now.

~~~
Vanderson
If all I needed was a great text editor, I would use Sublime. It's everything
I want in an editor.

But, for web development, I feel like a second or third class citizen using
Sublime. Maybe that is the separating line between these two apps?

------
JorgeGT
Major changes include:

* Git integration in the sidebar: [https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/git_integration.html](https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/git_integration.html)

* Diff tracking in the gutter: [https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/incremental_diff.html](https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/incremental_diff.html)

While there are packages that provide diff tracking (I've been using GitGutter
for a long time) these changes will finally allow themes to visually customize
both the git status in the sidebar tracking and the gutter marks, which is
great news!

~~~
giu
The Incremental Diff feature is awesome. IntelliJ IDEA has this feature by
default, and I find it really useful.

~~~
h1d
Can't live without. Right click to revert or show diff of that hunk is real
helping.

------
anbotero
Again, the sad state of people following the hype train with VSCode. While few
have given fair examples of things better in VSCode than in Sublime, most are
obviously oblivious as to what features make VSCode better than Sublime. This
is: “GitHub went down for a minute, that’s why I moved to GitLab!” all over
again. Truly sad.

Back on topic, I got my Sublime licensed since 2014. I have been enjoying it
quite a lot since then. The not-so-subtle performance differences between the
two editors make me always come back to Sublime. I’ll still be checking VSCode
in the near future, though, since to me it works a bit better than Atom.

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
The biggest thing that's better about VSCode for me is being FOSS.

~~~
arcticbull
I take it you're an OpenOffice user then ;)

------
SailingSperm
Am I the only one who finds the vscode quick file search very very poor?

Ctrl p and finding a file on a massive code base takes forever in vscode
whereas its 100ms in sublime. Vscode also seems to need to recache the file
names each startup.

When using sshfs or similar to mount a remote fs to work on and have the file
name search play nice is also in an unusable state. Using the remote's
linters, git, etc would also be great.. But non existant. Easy enough to ssh
in the inline term, but that's not integrated for the plugins etc to pass
thru.

The file search really sounds like it should be easy enough to self fix. (so
can partial search a path, parts of a name and all that factors for a refined
search return.. As well as caching those result sets more persistently.)

What might be a good way to create a nice lookup behaving like below. (rtree
hashmap knearest? Just a rb tree?? Idk)

    
    
      *Eg fs contains 10k files*
      Project root =/home/user/
      *all return top 20 of returned set
    
      / returns 10k files
      /proj1 returns 5k
      /proj1 .js returns 100
      /proj1 ab .Js returns 4
      /proj1 abc.js returns 1
      /proj1 ab.js returns 1
      /p2/js/ab.js returns 1
      /js ab.js returns 2
      ... 
      Eg.
      Ab.js is in the subset of /proj1/js/test/
      AND /js (that looks in /p2/js + /proj1/js)
    

Anyone working on this or with solutions to any of these issues, I'd be keen
to hear from you...

------
losvedir
I was a Sublime diehard for the longest time, but I've recently been using VS
Code simply for the Elixir Language Server add-on which is incredible and
doesn't seem integrate with Sublime yet.

But then this issue[0] happened and Code caused me to lose a bunch of data...
so now I'm on the fence of going back to Sublime which has always been rock
solid for me.

[0]
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/69972](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/69972)

~~~
nikeee
Instantly reminded me of this:

[http://archive.is/EZX1O](http://archive.is/EZX1O)

------
verall
Can we get a true "one-shot-file-edit" command line switch, that bypasses hot-
exit, without disabling hot-exit?

For example I want to use sublime for git commit message. I juggle large
repositories, and so I use about 3-4 different sublime windows open on folders
that keep my work context.

If, while these windows are open, I call `subl -w -n filename`, sublime re-
opens all already open windows, and also opens a new window. It then blocks
the terminal until every sublime window is closed.

I don't want to disable hot-exit, but sometimes I want a self-contained subl
window for just 1 file.

Anyone have any ideas?

~~~
philippotto
I had the same problem (once in a blue moon, sublime did the correct behavior,
but overall it was pretty unreliable).

As a solution, I wrote a small ST package [1] which produces the desired
behavior. The package listens on a socket to "open-file-requests", which can
be issued from the command line.

Via bash aliasing, you can invoke something like `lsub myfile.txt` which will
then do what you want.

However, I'm not too sure about whether it works for git, as it's probably not
blocking (I didn't test it for this usecase). Maybe it's still useful for
someone, though.

[1]
[https://github.com/philippotto/LocalSubl](https://github.com/philippotto/LocalSubl)

------
usrme
I've been putting off buying the license for far too long, but now it really
does seem like I have no reason not to!

~~~
johnflan
I have been tempted many times to buy a licence, but every-time I go to pay
the price puts me off.

~~~
tgsovlerkhgsel
Especially since it seems to have gone up every time I look at it (now at
$80), and you don't even buy it for life: at some arbitrary point a new
version will come out, and you'll not only have to pay again, all your plugins
will also be thrown into a hellish split like Python experienced where half of
them will work only on the new one and half of them only on the old one for a
couple years.

------
stunt
Sublime is my second most favorite TextEditor after VIM. However, I have to
admit when it comes to plugins and community, Sublime is way behind VSCode.
But if you compare anything else (ex. Performance), Sublime is definitely way
better.

~~~
fxfan
As they say- write in VS code, edit in vim ;)

------
kstrauser
Does it have decent Python support yet? It definitely didn't the last time I
was seriously using it.

For instance, I butted heads with the maintainer of ST's Python plugin over
the need to have independent per-project settings. This is critical for me as
I work on several codebases that have different Python versions, virtualenvs,
installed packages, testing frameworks, etc. In contrast, VSCode makes it
trivial to use ~/envs/project1/bin/python3.6 for one project and
~/envs/project2/bin/python2.7 in another.

I fought long and hard to try to get ST to be usable in that scenario but
eventually gave up and went back to Emacs. About a year ago I tried VSCode and
found that it was my medium medium between nearly as configurable as Emacs
(for my purposes) but as pretty as Sublime Text. Either way, I can't see
paying for ST anymore when I have a couple of good FOSS editors that may be a
bit slower but don't take nearly so much work to whip into a usable state.

~~~
roddds
I've been using Sublime to write Python for the last 4 or 5 years with the
Anaconda package and it works really well, including "go to definition" key
binds.

------
jakecopp
I love the performance of Sublime Text, but I had to keep going back to VSCode
for its incredible Typescript support (intellisense/find all references/great
goto definition/showing TS errors).

Is it possible to get Sublime Text to give the same Typescript/React
experience as VSCode with some plugins? I never quite got there.

~~~
mohitsingh
Of Course it is, to some extent. [https://github.com/Microsoft/Typescript-
Sublime-Plugin](https://github.com/Microsoft/Typescript-Sublime-Plugin)
combined with [https://github.com/Thom1729/Sublime-JS-
Custom](https://github.com/Thom1729/Sublime-JS-Custom) is enough for me.
Though, I tend to customize them for personal use and my experiment goes to
[https://github.com/subpack](https://github.com/subpack)

~~~
jakecopp
Thanks very much!

------
ericfrederich
Didn't know about Sublime Merge. Though, I am hesitant to learn or become
dependent on any GUI for Git other than gitk, and git-gui which ship with Git.

Honestly, Tcl/Tk is ugly as hell but every other GUI I've seen seem to just be
re-stylings of those. There is also a blame gui which comes with Git.

~~~
awakeasleep
I primarily use git from the cli, but bought sublime merge after hearing
someone say how impressed they were.

Sublime merge then taught me about a bunch of areas of Git where I had a weak
understanding or I had been timid. It's an amazing tool and I think [unless
you're already an expert] it'll aid you in your use of git cli rather than
replace it.

------
rygxqpbsngav
Tried it once or twice. But using VS Code (with Git lens extension)
predominantly these days. Couldn't find anything VS Code can't do that Sublime
can.

~~~
matmg
Sublime doesn't take half a minute to start in a non-ssd hard disk.

Sublime feels more lightweight and doesn't have as much lag when typing as VS
Code.

~~~
bluedino
Not to mention the battery drain of VS/Atom

~~~
zenexer
That's definitely a big one for me. Sublime barely uses any battery, but VS
Code gobbles it.

------
dabernathy89
I like the new integrations with Sublime Merge, but for now i'm going to keep
using Git Gutter, which has more features for viewing information about diffs
within files:

[https://jisaacks.github.io/GitGutter/](https://jisaacks.github.io/GitGutter/)

You can easily view changes to individual lines or chunks, revert them, etc,
without opening a separate tool. As far as I can tell this isn't possible with
the new built-in integration.

You can also compare against any branch, not just `master` and `HEAD`.

~~~
dpjohnston
Hi,

Dev from Sublime HQ here. You can revert changes straight from Sublime Text
using the keybinding ctrl + k, ctrl + v or through the menu Edit > Text >
Revert Modification.

Additionally you can open up the inline diff within Sublime Text by opening
the context menu at the modification, and selecting Show Diff Hunk. This
allows to view changes to hunks :)

~~~
dabernathy89
Thanks! I'll try this out.

------
paulcarroty
Never used Sublime, cause prefer open source. There's good example when open
source (Atom & VSC) can compete and win.

~~~
guilhas
CudaText looks very similar, and it is foss.

~~~
Can_Not
CudaText seems to like claiming to be "written in Lazarus", which as far as I
can tell, is an IDE and not a language?

~~~
ethelward
Lazarus is, in a nutshell, the FreePascal compiler + a lot of libraries for
GUI (among other things) + a nice RAD.

So “written in Lazarus” is a shortcut for “written in Pascal with the Lazarus
runtime”.

------
jxdxbx
If you want an editor that is _fast_ with large files and doesn’t require 100
plugins, check out BBEdit.

~~~
mwexler
I think you meant to include "... which runs only on macOS." Still a great
editor, but wish it worked on more platforms.

------
barberousse
Another sublime release without relative line numbers...

------
pwenzel
I appreciate that Sublime now offers Git integration natively, but I'm so used
to the icons in GitGutter that it'll take me some time to adjust!

I've been using Sublime Text almost every day for the last 5 years, switching
to PHP Storm when I need XDebug.

I think people complaining about the cost of a text editor is ridiculous. If
you do professional work it's worth it to pay for good tools.

------
saagarjha
If anyone from Sublime Text is here, I'd really appreciate it if you looked at
this bug: [https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/huge-load-on-system-
mojave-b...](https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/huge-load-on-system-mojave-
build-3180/39917/). This makes it impossible for me to use the latest build :(

~~~
DamnInteresting
The problem seems related to OpenGL; you could try disabling OpenGL by adding
this to your preferences:

    
    
        "gpu_window_buffer": "false",
    

Note that Sublime must be restarted for the change to take effect.

~~~
saagarjha
This didn't seem to help, unfortunately :(

------
ahaferburg
I just wish there was a way to channel more resources into bug fixes.

[https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues](https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues)

1268 open vs 1428 closed issues is not a good ratio. Maybe they could offer a
subscription model to finance another dev for bug fixing.

~~~
wbond
We actually fixed a whole slew of bugs in the latest dev cycle - over 100
issues were resolved on the community tracker. I've made a point of assigning
issues to milestones with each build:
[https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/milestones?state=c...](https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/milestones?state=closed).

------
lincpa
I prefer notepad++, NPP and the main plug-ins are written in C + +,
lightweight green and efficient, support Python, C #, Lua, JS write
extensions.

What I don't like about sublime is that as long as the python expands a little
bit more, the system slows down, and there are no toolbars.

I also don't like Atom and Vscode, a npm based editor, NPM is really crap.

------
awill
Linux has high DPI fixes and moves to GTK3. Great to see my favourite text
editor cares about Linux!

------
11235813213455
Still no drag_text on Linux
[https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361](https://github.com/SublimeTextIssues/Core/issues/1361)

------
jdc0589
man, I really miss sublime. I switched to vim for the year i was doing ruby
(cause ruby "IDE"s are so horrible its just not worth it), and now im in
vscode mostly because the out of the box setup for golang is so great.

~~~
iamdbtoo
This is why I switched to vscode a few months ago. The Golang support in
Sublime is nowhere near the same level as it is in vscode.

------
melling
Anyone have any opinions on Python 3 development is Atom, VSCode, or Sublime?

I’ve got a 5 year old Mac with 16GB of RAM, so I’m simply looking for which
editor is best for developing scripts. Autocompletion, error detection as I
type, etc

~~~
_coveredInBees
Eh, I'd recommend Pycharm or even Spyder over any of the 3 you mentioned for
Python script development. Pycharm can have a bit of a steep learning curve
since it is a very powerful IDE and things can get a bit overwhelming
initially, but it has the best debugging experience you can find in Python
land. The interactive debugging in (I believe) an iPython shell is fantastic,
as are the variable explorers, etc.

Spyder is very rough around the edges but is fantastic if you are looking for
a MATLAB like IDE experience to develop scripts in. The integration with
iPython is fantastic and prototyping scripts is a breeze. Debugging though is
a lot more rudimentary in comparison to Pycharm.

VSCode is making progress on the Python side of things but there are still
numerous drawbacks to the current Python dev experience:

1\. Python linting does not update in real-time but only on saves which isn't
particularly great. You can hack around it by setting a low auto-save
interval, but that is not for everyone.

2\. The Python shell for interactive coding is not an iPython shell but a
basic Python one, which means you don't get all the awesome things that
iPython gives you like tab completion, introspection, magics, etc.

3\. The debugging experience in VSCode is pretty great but the interactive
console in VSCode during debugging only allows single lines of code of entry
which is severely limiting.

4\. It's a lot easier to setup and configure local venvs for testing in
PyCharm along with different run configurations to pass command line args to
your scripts, etc. VSCode can do this, but you have to edit a JSON config file
and it isn't nearly as easy or polished.

I want to use VSCode for Python development since I use it all the time for
most everything else including all Javascript work that I do, but I keep going
back to Pycharm because it just ends up being a lot easier to use and makes me
a lot more productive when coding in Python.

------
xiaodai
Searching a whole folder in Sublime shows the code in context. VSCode just
shows one line. Atom is more flexible in that you can choose how many lines
either way of the searched pattern to show

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
I use it, but I absolutely hate that I can't print from it.

~~~
jackhack
I thought I was the only one.

Not only Sublime, but nearly all editors these days lack a print feature.

~~~
qrbLPHiKpiux
Right - I not only use an editor to code, I like one for notes, to draft text
- write notes and letters to others. I find using WORD or similar cumbersome
and unnecessary. I've written before that I love plain text as the files are
compatible with everything.

Also, in fact, I write out all email in a text editor first, then copy/paste
into webmail so the watching eyes don't / can't fingerprint my typing! /little
paranoid!

------
philonoist
So basically what feature is introduced in this latest version that is not
already in VS-Code?

------
bedros
can you guys add HG (mercurial) support in sublime merge; I'm a paid member,
and I work mainly with mercurial

currently I paid for beyondcompare which is pretty good for doing diffs, but
would love to switch if sublime merge supports mercurial

Thanks for a great product

------
andrethegiant
Anyone have trouble with JSON syntax highlighting after updating?

~~~
sonecazzz
I'm having as well! Have you found any solution for that?

------
KuhlMensch
I miss the speed of Sublime. Not enough though.

------
alberth
I’m still an UltraEdit kind of person.

------
g105b
Is it possible to drag/drop files in the sidebar yet? Or even right click
cut/paste?

Last time I tried Sublime it was impossible to move a file without going to
your OS's file explorer and doing it there.

~~~
JorgeGT
I just tested and no, it seems not possible yet.

------
nukeop
Those who do not understand Emacs are condemned to reinvent it, poorly. On a
more serious note I could never understand why a closed source editor gained
any traction among developers, especially when it lacks many, many features
other more mature editors have had for years. Any Sublime users here that
could provide their reasons for sticking with it?

~~~
antihero
Because most people are more concerned with what they are making, than
spending time pissing about learning how to work out and set up an editor that
has 40 year old UX. Things like VSCode and Sublime are clean and accessible,
and allow you to start producing and coding quickly and painlessly.

~~~
fxfan
Just because there's one obnoxious person doesn't mean you have to
unnecessarily, and in this case, wrongly, insult a great tool. I'm a vim user
and obviously don't have patience for typing alt-shift+, just to go to the
beginning of a file but there are things emacs does well.

~~~
jhasse
Ctrl+Home also works (Windows and Linux).

